

Semantic Data, Schema.org & The Future of Search - petewailes
http://www.strategyinternetmarketing.co.uk/semantic-data-schema-org-the-future-of-search/

======
petewailes
So I've been pondering the schema.org announcement for a while, and after
chewing the cud with a bunch of various search, UX and general experty web
people, composed this. Thoughts, opinions and feedback, as always,
appreciated.

